# Recruiting center Physical Test in Mississauga



## BraveNewWorld101 (25 Sep 2011)

Hello, I took a break from university for 8 months to work full time and do some community service, hope to join the Paratrooper Reserve regiment in Toronto. 2 weekends a month and 1 day a week isn't so bad so it won't be a big annoying journey to get there so often. Don't have a vehicle right now.

My concern is the physical test. I will admit, I don't have strong upper body strength and tend to be stronger at my lower body. While at university I was lifting 35-40lbs Dumbbells 8-10 reps. 

The major concern I have is the cardio test, I heard they do all the resting at the recruitment center and they time you while you hop up and down these steps. I think its something like 2.4 km in 10 min. 

How many steps would I have to do ? I have been running lately around 2.2-3.5 km but I have no idea what my time was. I would rather time myself and do the same style of testing at home like they do at the recruiting center, I could just do it on my stairs steps.

I will appreciate any insight you guys can give me. Thanks.


----------



## ballz (25 Sep 2011)

I would suggest you focus on being well-conditioned and less focussed on training for results in specific tests...

If you aim to run 5km in 25 minutes, not only will you most likely (obviously no one here can promise you anything) be able to pass the step test, but you'll also be much more prepared for your training.

What do you mean by "the Paratrooper Reserve regiment in Toronto?" Are you talking about the Queen's Own Rifles of Canada? You start calling it by its proper name...


----------



## blacktriangle (25 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> Hello, I took a break from university for 8 months to work full time and do some community service, hope to join the Paratrooper Reserve regiment in Toronto. 2 weekends a month and 1 day a week isn't so bad so it won't be a big annoying journey to get there so often. Don't have a vehicle right now.
> 
> My concern is the physical test. I will admit, I don't have strong upper body strength and tend to be stronger at my lower body. While at university I was lifting 35-40lbs Dumbbells 8-10 reps.
> 
> ...



If you are going to join the Queen's Own Rifles of Canada, I would highly suggest that you be fit. The step test is just a way to gauge your health/fitness. Do not "practice" that. Go out for longer runs (at least 5km) and work on keeping up a good pace. Also, practice running shorter distances 1.6km, 2.4km etc at very fast paces. Practice doing chin ups, push ups, situps and holding your legs six inches off the ground while you lay on your back. Get good at these. 

Someone from the QOR feel free to correct me, but I thought that unit even runs its own PT test separate from the CFRC's testing to separate the truly fit candidates from those who just barely pass. 

All of this is just my opinion, but you have chosen to join a unit with relatively high standards. Don't expect them to just take anyone, especially if they have limited vacancies. 

Best of luck.


----------



## BraveNewWorld101 (25 Sep 2011)

Yea, I will go on Friday then to do the testing at the recruitment center. I know it doesn't matter which one you go to and that recruitment center is for all of the CF. Sorry for not referring the name, I just dislike Monarchy associations in Canada, while I know it has no effect on the unit, I just don't like the symbolism. To my knowledge most Canadian units don't have Monarchy Symbolism.


----------



## cn (25 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> Yea, I will go on Friday then to do the testing at the recruitment center. I know it doesn't matter which one you go to and that recruitment center is for all of the CF. Sorry for not referring the name, I just dislike Monarchy associations in Canada, while I know it has no effect on the unit, I just don't like the symbolism. To my knowledge most Canadian units don't have Monarchy Symbolism.



 :

Canada is a Constitutional *Monarchy*.  You also must swear allegiance to the crown when you join.  And most, if not all units, carry on traditions that trace back to serivce of the crown.  

There seems to be a lot of this feeling on the threads today.


----------



## dimsum (26 Sep 2011)

Let me get this straight; you want to join a unit but won't refer to it by the proper name?  When someone asks what unit you're with, will you say "That Reserve Regiment With The Jump Company In Toronto"?     ???


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (26 Sep 2011)

With that attitude, please don't join.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> To my knowledge most Canadian units don't have Monarchy Symbolism.



To my knowledge, most either have Royal, King, Queen or Princess in their names.  As well, all branch crests and branch hat badges have a crown on them.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> Yea, I will go on Friday then to do the testing at the recruitment center. I know it doesn't matter which one you go to and that recruitment center is for all of the CF. Sorry for not referring the name, I just dislike Monarchy associations in Canada, while I know it has no effect on the unit, I just don't like the symbolism. To my knowledge most Canadian units don't have Monarchy Symbolism.



You realize that you have to swear an Oath of Alleigence/Solemn Affirmation to the Queen of Canada, right? Don't waste our time by evening going to the recruiting centre with your anti-monarchy attitude.


----------



## estoguy (26 Sep 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You realize that you have to swear an Oath of Alleigence/Solemn Affirmation to the Queen of Canada, right? Don't waste our time by evening going to the recruiting centre with your anti-monarchy attitude.



I got to agree on this one.  By serving in the military, you are also serving the crown, as the Queen is still regarded as our head of state (even if it is more of an honorary position).  Your attitude is basically taking a big crap on our military traditions, which are held in VERY high esteem.

I'm not in the military, but so far, your attitude stinks.  If I knew this about you and was a recruiter, I wouldn't be looking upon you very highly.  Just my  :2c:


----------



## BraveNewWorld101 (27 Sep 2011)

I have far out political opinions and I deficiently won't delve into them on a forum like this, it is only a reserve commitment. I know I am swearing allegiance to the "Crown" but in my mind the true Allegiance is to the people in Canada and to defend our government against threats foreign and domestic, not some old word monarchy. I do acknowledge their contributions but I see the pledge of allegiance to the crown as more of a symbolic gesture, my true loyalties are obviously to the government and leaders of Canada, to defend the people.

I still have a lot of pride for being Canadian and our military since we are regarded as a peace keeping force in the world instead of a Globalist Imperial force in my opinion (USA). If I was American I would not be proud to be serving and I would see it as a job since I am not proud of what the USA has done in the world militarily, but in Canadas case, I would be proud to be in a military like this, at least Canada stands for something other then Corporate interests like the USA. 

I don't wanna get off topic here. 

I have been coming down with this lately and have had to cut my runs short. 

http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-241-285--7773-0,00.html


I know for the basic Physical test at the recruitment center, you just gotta do a step test right? Something like 2.4km in 10 min, how many steps would that be? I would rather do this at home then go on huge runs considering I have been feeling like that lately. 

I know there is a grip test to, Im one of those guys who has weak upper body strength but strong lower body strength, I was curling 35lbs-40lbs at the gym 8-10 reps so I should be okay I hope. (post p90x body, not so muscular anymore got a bit lazy)


----------



## scriptox (27 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> I know for the basic Physical test at the recruitment center, you just gotta do a step test right? Something like 2.4km in 10 min, how many steps would that be? I would rather do this at home then go on huge runs considering I have been feeling like that lately.
> 
> I know there is a grip test to, Im one of those guys who has weak upper body strength but strong lower body strength, I was curling 35lbs-40lbs at the gym 8-10 reps so I should be okay I hope. (post p90x body, not so muscular anymore got a bit lazy)



Yes, for reserves it is a step test in the CFRC. Not sure how many steps it would be. And I don't understand; You say you are coming down with runner's knee, and you want to practice the step test instead, however, both running and going up and down on steps use the same muscles, and work the same joints? Although going up and down steps doesn't do as much impact to your knees as running on concrete does, you still wouldn't be alleviating the problem. With all the knowledge provided on these forums, the only clear advice I can give you to increase your running ability, is to just do that, run. 

On the grip test I can't comment, seeing as I am not in the CF.


----------



## MikeL (27 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> I still have a lot of pride for being Canadian and our military since we are regarded as a peace keeping force in the world



Do you not feel proud of the warfighting capabilities and other roles the CF has accomplished?  Yes Peace Keeping missions is something the CF has done in the past, but that is one role a Armed Military trained for war can do.  Also, since you are joining Infantry, you do realize their mission is to Close with and destroy right?   




			
				BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> If I was American I would not be proud to be serving and I would see it as a job since I am not proud of what the USA has done in the world militarily



Americans should be very proud of their Military,  you might not agree with where the US Government has deployed the Military, but they have served their country proudly.



			
				BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> I have far out political opinions and I deficiently won't delve into them on a forum like this, it is only a reserve commitment.



You come off as someone who is going to half *** their way in the CF and do the bare minimum when it comes to showing up for parade nights, etc


What are you going to do if you get in and complete your training?  unstitch the Q in the QOR slip on, grind off the crown on your capbadges?


----------



## cn (27 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> it is only a reserve commitment.



It is still a serious commitment that you should not take so lightly.  Referring to "it" as "only" a reserve commitment shows you may not be fully aware of what your applying for. 



			
				BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> I know I am swearing allegiance to the "Crown" but in my mind the true Allegiance is to the people in Canada and to defend our government against threats foreign and domestic, not some old word monarchy. I do acknowledge their contributions but I see the pledge of allegiance to the crown as more of a symbolic gesture, my true loyalties are obviously to the government and leaders of Canada, to defend the people.



Obviously not.  These are not "symbolic" words or gestures.  The Head of the government is the Queen.  That old world monarchy you refer to is the modern world we live in today, that's why she's on our money, that's why she's our commander-in-chief.  If you take the oath, or affirmation, mean it.  Don't start your career off by mouthing words you don't mean.


----------



## BraveNewWorld101 (27 Sep 2011)

Forgive me for my conclusion on the Symbolic thing, I was influenced by the honorary thing which I viewed as symbolic. The path I wish to take requires 1 summer of training, 1 day of work a week on Wednesdays and 2 weekends a month. Paratroopers are required to secure drop zones for special forces or other Canadian infantry forces. They can be used effectively for flanking the enemy or ambushing them (dropping near a forest) as the enemies front line buckles against the opposition they are facing. Im saying this all off the top of my head. 

We also live in a society where freedom of speech is accepted, as a Political Science and History major, I only wish to get people thinking on something, not to cause emotional reactions or to convince someone of my beliefs, that is not my intention. Many people disagree with US aggression, many US veterans come home to a nation in ruin while they are not appreciated at all, thats why so many Veterans are Constitutionalists and Oath Keepers in the USA are voting for Ron Paul. Canada knew the War in Iraq was not worth it, Afghanistan was surley worth it, even with the conspiracy theories surrounding 911, who would allow such a Medieval like Religious theocracy to exist in our modern time? Oppressing women to that extent. The Taliban government were 10 times more repressive then the Saudi's. 


http://www.ae911truth.org/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hDejIHc1XI&list=LLkVl8r4pF6LAVWEp39M1mgQ&index=1 Libya lie?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O35_Ai6EsMU&feature=related   Im simply shedding light on the Libya conflict, Im not stating my opinion. If you remembered back to the election, none of the politicians spoke about Libya. Concerning the African perspective, I disagree with it Gaddafi's regime itself fought against African nations to the south of the majority Arab nations of North Afirca. Africans regimes commonly sellout and don't care about their people either, most of Africa's population relies on NGO's like Christian Childrens fund to feed their people. Obviously a Gold Dinar would have hit the economies of all Western Civilization hard, but why invasion? I guess it was like a can of boiling water, they saw it was going on for so long and then finally the kettle blew, after they saw they were going ahead with this new currency. So the Western Powers, especially the CIA supported the Proxy War, I once remember seeing a video of former General Westley Clarke saying that the CIA has operations in the middle east before 911, he found it out while working at the Pentagon. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJURNC0e6Ek  If you did research, most of this, if not all is true but I think it would be logical to ask a Libyan himself, one who immigrated from Libya.


Now Im sure I will have legions of men telling me I should not join the army and will continue to resort to personal insults, I just read a lot and watch documentaries, thats all. Im not trying to convience any man of anything and Im just presenting an alternative view because I have grown to not trust the "official story" in most Western Media. This is the basic right to Freedom of Speech in our Constitution. 

http://www.uottawa.ca/constitutional-law/expression.html  

I apologize for not taking the oath to the crown seriously, I was just under the impression that it was more symbolic and honorary in nature. My duties as a Reservist if I am successful will not be any different then anyone else in the unit, Im not going to slack. I would appreciate it if no one personally attacks me for my views, Im simply presenting information, Intelligent discourse is how a real man would respond instead of personal attacks on someone simply because they view something differently then you.

Im just presenting this information, specifically the Libya stuff because I feel it has been ignored in most western media who tends to operate from the "official viewpoint" or "what the government tells them". 


Yea I got really off topic, I wouldn't be surprised if this was all deleted, I spent a lot of time on it, its like an essay, haha. Well just share your thoughts if you even care, I won't be surprised of I see a load of personal attacks after this post.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2011)

:facepalm:

If it was an essay you'd get a D from me.  Not because of content, because of lack of grammar, spelling, punctuation.......etc.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> Im simply shedding light on the Libya conflict, Im not stating my opinion.



I took part in the Libya conflict.


You have this :



> I just read a lot and watch documentaries, thats all.



Move along junior..........You were doing better at recruiting questions.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> This is the basic right to Freedom of Speech in our Constitution.



As a member of the CF, they can and do limit what you can and can't say, especially when you're wearing a uniform. Don't expect to be able to spout off on whatever topic you want at work, or when you've identified yourself as a member of the CF (full time or part time).


----------



## MikeL (27 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> Paratroopers are required to secure drop zones for special forces or other Canadian infantry forces. They can be used effectively for flanking the enemy or ambushing them (dropping near a forest) as the enemies front line buckles against the opposition they are facing. Im saying this all off the top of my head.



You might want to spend a little more time researching Airborne operations, Light Infantry, Pathfinders, etc. Also, Airborne is just one way of getting to an objective and not all QOR are Airborne. 



			
				BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> My duties as a Reservist if I am successful will not be any different then anyone else in the unit, Im not going to slack. I would appreciate it if no one personally attacks me for my views, Im simply presenting information, Intelligent discourse is how a real man would respond instead of personal attacks on someone simply because they view something differently then you.



You are coming off as very ignorant and arrogant, neither are good qualities.   I don't see any real personal attacks against you, just people questioning your ideas and the way you are coming off on this forum.  You say you are for freedom of speech, but it seems like you don't like it when it is questioning you.  Also, are you trying to imply that everyone here that hasn't agreed with you and hasn't voiced it in a way you like is not a real man?  

Boo hoo, people don't agree with what you are saying.  People question it, and saying things based off your comments,  answer back instead of trying to belittle the other posters in your passive aggressive way.  If you dislike this, wait till you get on course and your course staff share their ideas with you.


----------



## Container (27 Sep 2011)

Good god man. I dont even know where to start....posts just dripping with ignorance. 

Youre....just.....wrong. Please stay out- youre 9-11 truther bullshit, anti- allies talk, ignorance towards the idea of unlimited liability due to your commitment even part time, to referring to your units name, which has been fought for and under, as being optional based off some ridiculous personal protest to proper nouns.....

Just....go find something else to do. I'll be sure and remind my American service people family that another dough headed university student has questioned their honor from a Starbucks.


----------



## BraveNewWorld101 (27 Sep 2011)

MrBlue said:
			
		

> With that attitude, please don't join.



Sorry I just assumed people would insult me like this, when I was previously confused about the role of taking an oath to the Crown.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2011)

Oh, so now you're "confused".......   :


----------



## aesop081 (27 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, so now you're "confused".......   :


----------



## Container (27 Sep 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, so now you're "confused".......   :



I agree with him about his being confused.


----------



## BraveNewWorld101 (27 Sep 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> Good god man. I dont even know where to start....posts just dripping with ignorance.
> 
> Youre....just.....wrong. Please stay out- youre 9-11 truther bullshit, anti- allies talk, ignorance towards the idea of unlimited liability due to your commitment even part time, to referring to your units name, which has been fought for and under, as being optional based off some ridiculous personal protest to proper nouns.....
> 
> Just....go find something else to do. I'll be sure and remind my American service people family that another dough headed university student has questioned their honor from a Starbucks.



Yea, really should not have expressed personal views on the world while presenting other information, this all stemmed from my confusion on taking an oath to the Crown. Knew their would be someone throwing personal insults. Im sorry, this is obviously not the place to do it, even with Constitutional Freedoms, some just resort to ridicule I guess. An intelligent man would examine the information before making a conclusion based off of emotional vigor and a closed mind when over 1000 Engineering and Architectural professionals, educated in science and more qualified then me and you to have an opinion on 911. Maybe you should watch those videos, obviously the war in Libya was for economic reasons and not for the freedom of the Libyan people. Qaddafi was going to introduce a gold currency! The Oil Hungry west would have been finished economically, hope the national transitional council government still observes the freedoms Qaddafi gave to his people. Sure, their was a bad side to Qaddafi, he was a crony, filled the government with his relatives and tribe, through his soldiers for his Political dreams during the Chadian–Libyan conflict, and Toyota War. 

I knew some of you would resort to ridicule just like that guy said before BOO-HOO when no one said something insulting about me yet, haha, its like he thought it would not have come when I knew it would have.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Sep 2011)

He also killed people that opposed him in a Stalin-esque scale.... I hope to god the recruiting system works and keeps you out. There's having political beliefs and then there's sympathizing with a dictator/murderer.


----------



## ballz (27 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> Now Im sure I will have legions of men telling me I should not join the army and will continue to resort to personal insults



No one sent any personal insults your way (although you sure as f**k insulted some damn good Americans that serve their country). They tried to tell you that your way of thinking is not going to work in the military. The Canadian Forces is a professional military, and it takes orders from a legit government. You say you wouldn't be proud if you were in the American military, but guess what, the American soldiers don't get to choose their battles or operations.... and neither will you, if you join the CF. CF members could be operating right alongside Americans in operations that they (the individual soldier) don't agree with, or could be legally ordered to do something they don't want to do for personal reasons. Doesn't matter, they do it anyway, that's part of being a professional soldier.

So then what? What do you do when the Canadian government decides to send the CF somewhere you don't agree with?

A personal insult would be calling you a moron, we're all just pointing out that you have no clue what being a CF member entails and that based on your comments, when you do figure out what it means, it's not going to work for you.



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

>



That thing looks like it's pedalling forward to me! ;D


----------



## MikeL (27 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> I knew some of you would resort to ridicule just like that guy said before BOO-HOO when no one said something insulting about me yet, haha, its like he thought it would not have come when I knew it would have.



You know you can address what I said and reply to it, instead of just picking out one piece of it and saying I'm insulting.  

I quoted some of your words in the above posts.. 



> We also live in a society where freedom of speech is accepted





> Well just share your thoughts if you even care,





> Im simply presenting information, Intelligent discourse is how a real man would respond instead of personal attacks on someone simply because they view something differently then you.



Maybe you should listen too your own advice.  I challenged some of what you said, yet you don't respond.  If you are the bigger man like you seem to think you are, why not respond to what I and others are saying?  Not everyone is going to agree with you, so be prepared to respond to what others say back to those comments.


----------



## BraveNewWorld101 (27 Sep 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You know you can address what I said and reply to it, instead of just picking out one piece of it and saying I'm insulting.
> 
> I quoted some of your words in the above posts..
> 
> Maybe you should listen too your own advice.  I challenged some of what you said, yet you don't respond.  If you are the bigger man like you seem to think you are, why not respond to what I am saying?



I don't wanna bother, this isn't the place to express your personal political views, I should have understood this form the start. Im not going to get into it anymore, I will just PM you later, I haven't slept for over 24 hours and Im not in a good mental state now.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> Qaddafi was going to introduce a gold currency! The Oil Hungry west would have been finished economically,



Well, at least you are entertaining. Clueless, but entertaining.


----------



## GAP (27 Sep 2011)

He should go on the show "who's smarter than a 5 year old".....or something like that.....


----------



## ballz (28 Sep 2011)

Errr, I tried to deduct 300 milpoints and accidentally added 300... The good news is I deducted 300 before midnight mike time, so I could minus 300 shortly after... the bad news is I have to wait 24 hrs to actually take away 300. >


----------



## Scott (28 Sep 2011)

I made the same mistake earlier in this thread for someone who lives in a glass house but loves throwing stones.

My very experinced opinion on Brave New World who needs a good dose of grammar: trolllllllolololol1







1: My thanks to TechnoViking for providing me with that little ditty.


----------



## BraveNewWorld101 (28 Sep 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, at least you are entertaining. Clueless, but entertaining.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O35_Ai6EsMU&feature=related

Only thing clueless was your inability to watch the video, lol.


----------



## Scott (28 Sep 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Errr, I tried to deduct 300 milpoints and accidentally added 300... The good news is I deducted 300 before midnight mike time, so I could minus 300 shortly after... the bad news is I have to wait 24 hrs to actually take away 300. >



Hey! I just figured out the Staff function for administering Milpoints and I can soooooo right that wrong for you. I fucked it up a few times when I first tried it but I think I got 'er now.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O35_Ai6EsMU&feature=related
> 
> Only thing clueless was your inability to watch the video, lol.



Not funny - dude. 

Word of advice? Cease and desist - Ok that's three words....get my meaning?


----------



## dimsum (28 Sep 2011)

You posted something from Russia Today as justification?  That's like quoting Al-Jazeera (Arabic) on matters of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.   :facepalm:


----------



## Container (28 Sep 2011)

If someone knows somebody in The Queen's Own Rifles they should point them towards this thread. It would be very easy to figure out who this person is and whether their values are consistant with those of the CF.

And should he ninja edit link the cached pages.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Sep 2011)

BraveNewWorld101 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O35_Ai6EsMU&feature=related
> 
> Only thing clueless was your inability to watch the video, lol.



Oh I watched it. It's as clueless and entertaining as you are. If that is the best you can come up with, I don't have to worry too much.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Sep 2011)

http://www.ofclan.net/forums/member.php?u=31

You are a strange little man.......


----------



## Scott (28 Sep 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> My very experinced opinion on Brave New World...trollllllllololol



I called it first!

Brave New Wolrd: On yer bike.


----------



## Teflon (4 Oct 2011)

Hmmmmm, I never realized YouTube was considered Research!  :

Don't trust anything from mainstream media but videos put on the the internet by random unknown people are good to go?


----------

